# ABTritto!!



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 29, 2014)

Every once in a while there's a couple ABT's left over the morning after, or you may spy them late night. Wondering what to do with them??? Well one if my favorite morning dishes is to put them in an omlete. If you haven't had an ABT Omlete then you ain't been eating right. 

When it's an evening fair the only option is to make an ABtritto. I had left overs from my elotes Asados cook so I wrapped it all up and let me tell you it was fantastic! 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 29, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 29, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 29, 2014


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 29, 2014)

Man that looks great.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 29, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Man that looks great.



Thanks Farmer!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 29, 2014)

That's a good idea. I never make less than 24 ABT's at a time and since I am the only one that eats them, there are always leftovers. You are an inspiration my friend...JJ


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 29, 2014)

Case, one word..... YUM !!!  :biggrin:


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow, this is a great idea!  There  should be a section of this site for cooking with smoked leftovers.  Looks great!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 29, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Man that looks great.






Chef JimmyJ said:


> That's a good idea. I never make less than 24 ABT's at a time and since I am the only one that eats them, there are always leftovers. You are an inspiration my friend...JJ






WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Case, one word..... YUM !!!  :biggrin:






worktogthr said:


> Wow, this is a great idea!  There  should be a section of this site for cooking with smoked leftovers.  Looks great!



Thank you!!!! I have to say the ABT omlette is my favorite, especially with a good Bloody Mary. But this ABT burrito was just what I needed tonight!


----------

